# Anyone Feeding Dr Tim 's Pursuit?



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Rocky's first bag of Pursuit is on the FedEx truck to be delivered today. I am very excited that it appears my concern about his allergy to chicken was unfounded. His previous owner said he was extremely allergic to chicken so I avoided it like the plague. But, he had no reaction to a 5 lb bag of Orijen Adult and is half-way through a 5 lb bag of Cal Nat GF chicken and seems to be doing fine although the low fat in CN GF chicken does not satisfy him like Orijen 6Fish.

Based on WCF 's expert opinion and Dr Tim 's credentials, I believe Pursuit will be a great food for Rocky. I am very interested in others' experience with Pursuit. Thanks.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I am big fan of this food and have direct experience with it.

Try the Facebook Page for feedback.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! I thought at least one person (other than WCF) would be feeding this food. I got my first bag delivered and plan to start feeding next week. I'll let you know how it goes.

PS. Does anyone feed ANY of Dr Tim's formulas?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm curious to see how he does on this food. It seems good and reasonable. I also avoided chicken because it always seemed to cause stomach issues for Benny. I am currently using Annamaet Option, and that has been amazing for my dogs.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dr. Tim's has been available to professionals for about 7 or 8 years but only became available to the public last year and mainly in the upper midwest. It is available is europe and asia as well. 

The food will be available from Virginia to Mass. starting in August I was told. Zeigler's is the distributor, so any local store that does business with Zeigler's will be able to stock or order it.

Some very big name nutritionists are involved in the food. 

It is a very good deal, especially Pursuit & Momentum. I suspect the packaging will change and a bunch of new formulas will come out. He already announcec a 32/18 grain free that will be in Petflow and in the stores in about 3 weeks.

Also very safe, low ash, perfect fat ratios, low carbohdrates and very high meat protein. The vitamin mix is also a very expensive brand and Dr. Tim actually tells you who makes it. 

Annamaet now has its own US sourced vitamin mineral mix. Custom blended.

Hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I am currently feeding my dogs Annamaet Option. It is pricey, and Dr. Tim's seems to be a better value. I would ask my pet store to try to get the Annamaet for me, but I have been unsuccessful in the past with special ordering. I actually exchanged emails with Dr. Tim, and he is going to send me some samples of Kenisis, which he felt would be good for my dogs. I don't like to change often, but I'm in a bit of an economic crunch right now.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

skeller said:


> I am currently feeding my dogs Annamaet Option. It is pricey, and Dr. Tim's seems to be a better value. I would ask my pet store to try to get the Annamaet for me, but I have been unsuccessful in the past with special ordering. I actually exchanged emails with Dr. Tim, and he is going to send me some samples of Kenisis, which he felt would be good for my dogs. I don't like to change often, but I'm in a bit of an economic crunch right now.


I got my first bag of Pursuit from Petflow. They offer a big discount for new customers. My 44 lb of Pursuit was $51 delivered - a real steal (assuming Rocky likes it, of course). The only issue I had with Petflow was they use FedEx Home Delivery. I don't know if it is the local driver or a general FedEx HD issue, but they have never delivered any item without some sort of major screw-up. Bag was on truck for delivery but driver either ran out of time or forgot. I did get it the next day but the food sat in the hot truck an extra 24 hours and it was close to 100 degrees. Never have any issues with UPS whatsoever.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

That is the beauty of buying big bags, value. I know maniac Shorthairs on Pursuit & Momentum that are eating half as much as when they were on Pro Plan.

Porcine Plasma should be in more foods. It is a proven ingredient that stimulates the immune system and improves digestion. Real science to back it.


----------

